# Needing help



## Dae (Feb 3, 2017)

I have been handed down a massive collection of Opera's / classical music on CD/Laser Disc. My uncle was a massive collector and lover of all things Opera.. My Aunt is suggesting we "donate" these to goodwill, I'm appalled at the thought. I would much rather they go to someone who was an equal lover of all things Opera. I'm curious how I would go about this, what these things might worth, or how I would go about finding out if they're worth anything. I am going to compose a list of everything that's there, but it will take some time. If there's anyone that might be interested in helping me out, please feel free to email me at my listed address. I appreciate any and all input in this manner.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I know my local record store will buy CDs and sometimes buys huge collections such as you have from an estate. However, you would likely make more money selling them on Ebay or Amazon if you can put up with the hassle of selling and obnoxious buyers. 

You can search each one on Amazon to see what the pricing is online for used in similar condition. That is a lot of work, but would give you an idea. Maybe sell the 10 percent or so of the total that is of the highest value and donate the rest to libraries or music schools.

Surely if you post them here at TalkClassical in the claissifieds section, you might get some takers, if the prices are not high.

Another option is to keep them! Start listening to them and get into opera. Before long you might be buying more to add to the colleciton!


----------



## Dae (Feb 3, 2017)

Florestan, 

Thanks for your input.. I believe it would take me a good month to catalog this collection.. it's quite extensive. I will put together a list.. hopefully be able to get it mostly completed this weekend. I will check the classifieds section as well. Thank you again.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know how much info you plan on recording about each set, but the two pieces of data that will tell the most would be the title of the opera (Of course) and the conductor for that set. Usually that will narrow things down to one set and anyone can look up those two parameters and find out what it is. 

In some cases though there may be more than one production of the same opera by the same conductor, but in these cases we can always ask for further info (recording label or singers for example).

In some cases there are more than one release of the same opera production and some will have better sound quality than others. Here again, label can help, release date or cover art can help. 

There are even cases of the same opera title (or similar title) and same or similar story by more than one composer.

But all these are special cases and again, title and conductor will go the greatest distance for a limited set of parameters. 

As you sort through you maybe want to have some boxes and start putting them in different boxes based on composer. If you do that you will also want the composer on the list along with title and conductor. that way if someone asks about Maria Stuarda, which edition is it, you can look for it in the Donizetti box. This works where there are a lot of operas by a particular composer: Rossini, Donizetti, Verdi for example.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Go to a local second hand store, sell the lot and donate that to charity, it's the only way from someone with little knowledge.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

The quick answer is that these CDs and laserdiscs are, by and large, not going to be worth very much. On the order of a few dollars a piece, to an interested buyer. To a disinterested buyer (such as someone buying them in one lot) much less than that.


If you want to try and find the rare items, there are a few ways you could go about it. I can tell you that though I love opera, I don't know enough about the market for these discs to know which ones are the collector's items. (I occasionally buy opera records because they are pretty and cheap).

If you have the Amazon app on mobile device, you may be able to use it to scan barcodes and do a quick search for the item as sold from Amazon sellers. (Press the camera button on the right side of the search bar). I believe the eBay app can do the same thing. Of course these will only bring up prices offered, which may not represent what the items will ever sell for. But if something is being offered for $1.99 you can be assured it isn't that sought after (which, of course, does not mean that it is not good music!)


Donating them to Goodwill would certainly be the easiest route, and I can assure you that opera lovers in your area will find them and pick out what they love.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

You can donate them all to me. I'll PM you my address if you wish. 

Would have to know the shipping rate though. May not be worth it if it is too far away and too many CDs.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> You can donate them all to me. I'll PM you my address if you wish. I will pay shipping.


Beware what you are wish for.......truck load of CD'S .......could be expensive.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Beware what you are wish for.......truck load of CD'S .......could be expensive.


Edit feature is handy. Fixed it. Of course I didn't think he would take me seriously, but you never know.


----------

